# Here we go!!! Cali grapes.



## nayrea143 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just crushed up a small batch of California grapes. Small blend 3 lugs. Cab sav
Merlot 
Zinfandel 
1.110
26 brix
60*
1/4 meta today and pitching yeast Tom. Thinking rc 212. Since I am planning mlf. 
Sorry if my terms are off and what not this is only my second crush. And I am still finding my way 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 19, 2014)

You go, girl! I am jealous. Keep us updated.


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone know why I can't find Bacchus on more wine??? I remember hearing something about u can't get it anymore but I wasn't sure. Any other recommendations?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 19, 2014)

This page says it has been discontinued: http://morewinemaking.com/products/dry-malolactic-bacteria-bacchus-1.html


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 19, 2014)

Crapola!!!! Ok. Any recommendations??? I like a work horse no nonsense mlf. It's cold here going down 38 tonight. And this is high alcohol percentage. Using rc212 yeast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 19, 2014)

And this is only my second crush but it looks a little muddy in color to me. Pretty sure the Chilean was deep beautiful red right away?!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 20, 2014)

I got my MLB from ritebrew: http://www.ritebrew.com/category-s/1972.htm. Best price I have found.


----------



## zalai (Oct 20, 2014)

I make my wine from kits, but Wyeast has MLB too .


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 20, 2014)

VP41 has been great for me, but it is a little pricey. Good pH/ABV tolerances.


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 20, 2014)

zalai said:


> I make my wine from kits, but Wyeast has MLB too .



For what it's worth I used this mlb this past spring and it didn't complete mlf for me.


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 20, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> VP41 has been great for me, but it is a little pricey. Good pH/ABV tolerances.




That's the one I wanted to use until I saw the price. If I was doing a large batch no question but I am only doing 6-7 gallons and since I can't save it I feel it's wasteful. Waaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm using this right now, all the reviews say it's a slow worker but I'm bulk aging for about a year so I've got plenty of time. Wyeast 4007

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/malo-lactic-blend-wyeast-4007.html

Best of luck, sounds like a great mix.
Mike


----------



## geek (Oct 20, 2014)

I also used Wyeast 4007 one time last year for my first wine from grapes and it worked pretty good.
Just remember that, typically, incomplete MLF may be due to PH, alcohol tolerance and other variables.

Last year I used the white labs crap, to me is crap because it got stuck even after pitching a 2nd dose.
I then realize this Merlot PH was way low for this mlb.

For a small batch, I think I'd use Wyeast 4007 again.
My recent 15gal batch I used VP41 and put the remaining in the fridge.


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 20, 2014)

Well yet another issue. My brix is 25 or so and the yeast I have is rc212. Didn't realize that it's only 12-14% alcohol tolerance. The only other one I have is ec1118 but that's not good for wine seeing a mlf. Guess pitch the rc 212. Then fermax dose day three and hope it finishes up. I am currently tenting my brute and have it sitting on a heating pad trying to warm it up. It's only 60*. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm guessing you'll be fine with the 212 as long as you feed it and keep it warm like you mention.
Mike


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 20, 2014)

Kraffty said:


> I'm using this right now, all the reviews say it's a slow worker but I'm bulk aging for about a year so I've got plenty of time. Wyeast 4007
> 
> http://www.midwestsupplies.com/malo-lactic-blend-wyeast-4007.html
> 
> ...




So if I am reading about this correctly I would only need the one vile??!? Says that does 6 gallons or perhaps I order two to be safe??? Anyone know why Bacchus is gone?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Fsim (Oct 20, 2014)

I use the Viniflora CH16, high alcohol. Does 55gl and morewine carries the MLF Bacteria. Always had good results. 

I think morewine doesn't show it on their website but they carry all the Lalvin brand yeast so I bet if you call they have it available.


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 23, 2014)

Fsim said:


> I use the Viniflora CH16, high alcohol. Does 55gl and morewine carries the MLF Bacteria. Always had good results.
> 
> I think morewine doesn't show it on their website but they carry all the Lalvin brand yeast so I bet if you call they have it available.




Thinking this is what I am going to order. However I am wondering how much I would use since I am only doing about 6 or so gallons??? Or is it safe to use the whole thing??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 23, 2014)

It is safe to use the whole thing. Once the bacteria run out of food they finish. Consider using a MLB nutrient as well.


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 23, 2014)

seth8530 said:


> It is safe to use the whole thing. Once the bacteria run out of food they finish. Consider using a MLB nutrient as well.




Ok. Will do. I have Opti malo plus already thank u!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

nayrea143 said:


> Ok. Will do. I have Opti malo plus already thank u!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Do you have Acti-ML for hydration?


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 23, 2014)

nayrea143 said:


> That's the one I wanted to use until I saw the price. If I was doing a large batch no question but I am only doing 6-7 gallons and since I can't save it I feel it's wasteful. Waaaa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



If you don't mind doing a little bit of work you can get the 1 step version of VP41 for $11 + shipping. I have this rocking on a red blend from cali juice and grapes.

http://www.ritebrew.com/product-p/830724.htm


----------



## geek (Oct 23, 2014)

WI_Wino said:


> If you don't mind doing a little bit of work you can get the 1 step version of VP41 for $11 + shipping. I have this rocking on a red blend from cali juice and grapes.
> 
> http://www.ritebrew.com/product-p/830724.htm



Hmmm, that one step is 5gr for $11 and the other VP41 is only 2.5gr at $32

What is the difference that the smaller quantity package is almost 3 times the price?


----------



## nayrea143 (Oct 23, 2014)

WI_Wino said:


> If you don't mind doing a little bit of work you can get the 1 step version of VP41 for $11 + shipping. I have this rocking on a red blend from cali juice and grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ritebrew.com/product-p/830724.htm




What's the 24 hr process they say it requires?? Doesn't say on the website?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 23, 2014)

It's really simple. The package has the instructions printed on it. Here's the Scott Labs link to the protocol. 

http://www.scottlab.com/product-146.aspx


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 24, 2014)

geek said:


> Hmmm, that one step is 5gr for $11 and the other VP41 is only 2.5gr at $32
> 
> What is the difference that the smaller quantity package is almost 3 times the price?



There are two things going on here. First Ritebrew is cheap, dirt cheap. It's online only, no storefront to maintain. Only the owner works there. And he usually only stocks what he can turn over fairly quickly so for some of the less popular items I have to go elsewhere.

Second is the one step version requires you to acclimate the MLB in a small amount of wine must for a day or so. The more expensive version you can direct pitch, there may be a rehydration step in there but it is generally more fool proof. Ritebrew sells the one step version of VP41 for $11 and also carries the Scott Labs MBR31 MLB in the direct inoculation version for $18. When I talked with the owner this summer that was the two kinds his distributor carried.


----------

